# History of prescription medicaments



## sky777 (10 Oct 2009)

I have heard that on the medical exam there are questions about prescription medicaments which I used.Is it true or false?
I really don't remember what I used 3 or 4 years ago.
Of course they can check by number of my medical card?
Also about my visits of doctors ?


----------



## medicineman (10 Oct 2009)

Yes it's true - ones that you used on a long term basis.

As for checking on your medical card number, well I wouldn't worry about us doing that much of a background check...unless of course you have something to hide  .

MM


----------



## PMedMoe (10 Oct 2009)

medicineman said:
			
		

> As for checking on your medical card number, well I wouldn't worry about us doing that much of a background check...unless of course you have something to hide



To add to that, be as truthful as possible on your medical (e.g. don't "forget" that you had a *serious* injury or illness).  If you get enrolled and later they found that you lied omitted facts, you can be released under an "irregular" enrollment.


----------



## sky777 (10 Oct 2009)

It is clear to say true.
But if I had problems 3 years ago and doctor did prescription for only one month.After that I didn't use this medicaments.I forgot name of it.It means I shall visit doctor and ask him to give me name of this medicaments?
Presently I didn't use any medicaments.
Maximum term was 1 month.It was stressful time and I had insomnia,and doctor prescribed pills against insomnia.After that I didn't have problems with this.Shall I visit Pharmacist for asking what kind of medicaments I have used?


----------



## PMedMoe (11 Oct 2009)

So you were prescribed sleeping pills or anti-depressants?  Which one was it?  That could be important.
As long as you tell them you were on such-and-such type of medication, that should be good enough.
The actual name of the medication probably doesn't matter so much.

Edit to add:  If you have been seeing the same doctor or using the same pharmacy, they should be able to print you a list of medications you have been prescribed.


----------



## sky777 (11 Oct 2009)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> So you were prescribed sleeping pills or anti-depressants?  Which one was it?  That could be important.


If I remembered.In Quebec not too much people have family doctors.
I felt bad and visited hospital and doctor did prescription for this medicament.I had no idea what it was -sleeping pills or anti-depressants.
Yesterday I was talking with one recruiter from CF.He said that point is for medical exam to check what kind medicaments you used regularly.So I used this pills only for 1 month.It was 3 years ago.He said it is not big deal.Much important to say true about health condition.


----------

